# line in y sigmatel STAC9220/9221

## pelelademadera

bueno, tengo el siguiente problema, no puedo reproducir sonidos desde el line in en una intel 945gtpl.

puedo setear las entradas, tiene solo 3 jack y puedo poner que el linein sea linein o lineout y lo mismo para el microfono, pero no puedo controlar el volumen de salida del linein.

lo necesito para poder ver la tele con sonido. si conecto los parlantes directo a la capturadora anda perfecto, pero desde los parlantes con el puente no puedo hacerlo.

o sea, seteo el line y el mic, pero alsamixer solo me deja setear el volumen de captura y no el de salida.

espero respuestas.

muchas gracias

----------

## pcmaster

El Alsamixer, ¿Has probado a pulsar F3, F4, F5 para cambiar entre playback, capture o ambos?

----------

## pelelademadera

sisi, probe cambiando los parametros del modulo tambien, pero nada me da resultado.

lo unico que cambia es que me muestra o no mas controles, pero nunca me muestra controles de reproduccion para el line-in ni el microfono....

la verdad que estoy pensando en cambiar el mobo, pasa que para que me soporte el celeron D 336 que tiene se me esta haciendo complicado. lo mas probable es que cambie ambos, y listo, porque no he encontrado la solucion, y tengo el server con guin2 que no me gusta para nada

----------

